# AMD OR INTEL???



## nishantv2003 (Aug 11, 2004)

HI GUYES,
I WANT TO BUY A COMPUTER WITHIN Rs.40,000.
I AM WRITING FEW SPECFICATION TELL ME WHICH ONE IS BETTER AND HOW MUCH WILL IT COST-

1.INTEL

PROCESSOR-P4 2.8[HT]
MOTHERBOARD-INTEL 865G
RAM-256DDR
HDD-8OGB[7200RPM]
CD ROME-COMBODRIVE[ASUS]
KEYBOARD-LOGITECH MM
MOUSE-LOGITECH OPTICAL
MONITOR-17'LG OR SAMSUNG
TV TUNER-PLEASE SUGGEST[GOOD ONE]
SPEAKERS-PLEASE SUGGEST[GOOD ONE]


2.AMD

PROCESSOR-ATHLON [BARTON] 3200+{IS IT THE NEW 64 ONE}
MOTHERBOARD-ASUS K8V
RAM-256DDR
HDD-8OGB[7200RPM]
CD ROME-COMBODRIVE[ASUS]
KEYBOARD-LOGITECH MM
MOUSE-LOGITECH OPTICAL
MONITOR-17'LG OR SAMSUNG
TV TUNER-PLEASE SUGGEST[GOOD ONE]
SPEAKERS-PLEASE SUGGEST[GOOD ONE]

THAK U FOR UR TIME

REGARDS,
NISHANT

P.S.-PLEASE TELL ME WHAT TO CHANGE IF I AM WRONG AT ANY PLACE.
IS AMD 3200+ =P4 2.8


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 11, 2004)

Nishant u have specified a barton which is a 32 bit proccy, it is not a AMD 64 processor, the 3200+ is a clawhammer is a 64 bit proccy.  Get more RAM like 512 or 1Gb from a reputed manufacturer like kingston, corsair or transcend.


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi ..
Go in for AMD..

Suggestion..
ram 512 minimum..
Monitor - samsung....
As for motherboard check if it is N-vidia graphics chipset...

And one more thing..dont let the vendor lay suggest you a substitute (read dictate the terms). Stick to what you want and not what your vendor gives you

Hitesh


----------



## akshayt (Aug 11, 2004)

take gigabyte nforce 3 250gb for 8k


----------



## suave_guy (Aug 11, 2004)

> take gigabyte nforce 3 250gb for 8k


nforce3 motherboards are meant for 64-bit AMD processors and nishantv is going for a 32-bit AMD processor, but yes nforce chipsets are the best for AMD platform!

My suggestions:
1. First off all go for an AMD platform....

2. Go for ASUS nforce2 motherboard....

3. Go for 512 MB DDR RAM....

4. Combo drive is fine but i would always prefer separate dvd rom drive(ASUS) and a cd writer(Liteon)....

5. For a 17" monitor i will suggest samsung 763MB flat screen monitor....

6. For tv tuner go for Pinnacle pctv pro(with nicam stereo)....

7. For speakers i would suggest creative 5200 5.1 or if you can extend ur budget then go for altec lansing 5100 5.1....

Enjoy


----------



## hafees (Aug 12, 2004)

there are threads availabe discussing this topic. Just read that. You ll get the prices also.

i think Barton is not a good buy. go for a 64 bit processor. AMD 3000+ 64 is availabe around 10,000Rs. and u can find a good ASUS mother board around 7000 and a cheaper GigaByte alternative at around 5000. So go for it.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks guyes for your help i just have 3 more question

1. Is AMD ATHLON 3000+ OR 3002+64 BIT better than p4 2.8[HT]

2. Is AMD ATHLON 3000+ OR 3002+64 BIT equal p4 2.8[HT]{WHAT IS AMD 64 3000+ GHZ}

3. What is HT and does AMD ATHLON 64 SUPPORT IT!!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 12, 2004)

[1.] AMD Athlon 64 bit is certainly better than the P4 2.8 Prescott 'coz it's future-proof and can run both 32-bit as well as 64-bit applications.

[2.] AMD 64 3000+ is the 64-bit version of the Athlon3000+.

[3.] HT stands for Hyper-Threading, which increases performance while running multiple applications simultaneously 'coz the OS thinks there are 2 processors. No, AMD Athlon64 does not have HT (not sure though). It uses its own HyperTransport technique.


----------



## akshayt (Aug 12, 2004)

Practically,
Amd 3200=2.8ht(c)=amd 2800 64
ht does increse performance especially in c lclass cpus.Prescott have 64bit support just awating to be enabled wth apps.all ht aren't prescott.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Aug 13, 2004)

finally i made up my mind for AMD ATHLON 64 BIT 3000+

now i want you guys to help me,so please give me the list of components best matched with this processor.

But the price is the factor for me[under R.s.40,000]

I am getting this p4 at R.s.35,000.[should i buy this and leave AMD]  

PROCESSOR-P4 2.8[HT] 
MOTHERBOARD-INTEL 865G 
RAM-256DDR 
HDD-8OGB[7200RPM]{samsung 3 years warrenty} 
CD ROME-1.DVD[ASUS] 
               2.CD WRITER[ASUS]
KEYBOARD-LOGITECH MM 
MOUSE-I BALL OPTICAL 
MONITOR-17'LG OR SAMSUNG [I HAVE HEARD PHILIPS IS BETTER THAN BHOTH OF THEM]
TV TUNER-pixel view
SPEAKERS-frontech 5.1 3000watts


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 13, 2004)

Dump the p4 go for AMD64. For the price list search the forums, there are lots of threads on that.


----------



## demoninside (Aug 13, 2004)

hey buddy go for AMD64 
this will let u for more advanced feature in a speed that will surprise u & will fit in ur budget


----------



## akshayt (Aug 16, 2004)

Cpu+Mobo=Under 20k
AMD 3200clawhammer 1mb cache=11k
Gigabyte nforce3 250gb=8k

512mb ddr 400hynix/transcend/corsair=4.1k/4.6k/5.4k

80gb 7200rpm samsung=3k

cabinet+cooling=1k and up

kb and mouse=1k and up

speakers 2.0altec lansing=1.5k and up(3.3k for 4.1)

dvd+cd rw=1.5+1.5k=3k

17"norm monitor=5.5k and up

don't u need a grpahics card?

if not for gaming
64mb geforce 4 mx 4000 xfx for 2k

total about 40k?

waht are your requirements?


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Considering that hardware prices keep varying by the day, and that taxes variation across regions, you should take a look at a few assemblers rather than deciding on one directly - also, the prices posted here may become far different within a week - it all depends on your luck.
All the best!


----------



## ice (Aug 18, 2004)

Woah prescott's have 64bit support?


----------



## akshayt (Aug 18, 2004)

but not the raw power...


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

Nopes!
Not the current ones - but the new set of prescott cores which are set to roll-off production lines in september will have support for AMD's instruction set - NX, and x86-64.


----------

